# Helloooo



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I haven’t been particularly busy or not busy, sorry I’ve been absent.  Still just chugging along. Here are some shots for the past week or so!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

All so beautiful! Love all the photos! How have you been doing these past weeks?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I noticed your absence. We've missed you! Adorable! Okay, that last picture is amazing! Great pics!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> I haven’t been particularly busy or not busy, sorry I’ve been absent.  Still just chugging along. Here are some shots for the past week or so!


cuteeeee!!!!! I love those chickens. I forgot you had hermit crabs! I have three. Deacon, Pagoo, and Barney. Want pics? BTW, yours have beautiful color!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> All so beautiful! Love all the photos! How have you been doing these past weeks?


I know you're not talking to me, but I will kindly answer your question: 

Monday: Guitar lesson- tennis- and chill
Tuesday: Beauty and the beast play practice
Wednesday: Nothing at all
Thursday: Group guitar and dinner at nanas
Friday: (Today) typing club and oreos

Yeah, that is my week pretty much. Tomorrow I am going to a corn maze with my cousins if that matters and On Sunday is church and the fair!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> I noticed your absence. We've missed you! Adorable! Okay, that last picture is amazing! Great pics!


yes, the last pic is great! I have a Serama that looks like that.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I know you're not talking to me, but I will kindly answer your question:
> 
> Monday: Guitar lesson- tennis- and chill
> Tuesday: Beauty and the beast play practice
> ...


Oh wow, neat!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh wow, neat!


thanks! I don't know if you know what the Suzuki method is in guitar, but out of 9 books in 3 years I am in book 5! lookup youtube Maria Lusia by Julio Salvador and that is the song I love to play most. Like it? Music really brings me joy, and acting, and drawing, and sports. I AM a right brain persoon.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> thanks! I don't know if you know what the Suzuki method is in guitar, but out of 9 books in 3 years I am in book 5! lookup youtube Maria Lusia by Julio Salvador and that is the song I love to play most. Like it? Music really brings me joy, and acting, and drawing, and sports. I AM a right brain persoon.


Wow, I will have to look at that song!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Wow, I will have to look at that song!


thanks for looking! When you do could you tell me on my profile?? Another one I like is Sueno. You can look that one up on youtube to by typing in Sueno suzuki book 5


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> All so beautiful! Love all the photos! How have you been doing these past weeks?


Thanks everyone! 
Doing good, just kinda being a hermit I suppose!  Lots of chickens to care for, finally got some bites about the pairs of bantams since they’re about to start laying, that would be the best thing ever to move some of them out! So that is promising. 

Ummmm yeah really I got nothing. Just hanging around hating that summer is already done. I feel like it just started and i for cheated. I just love it so much and need to live in warmer climes!

Oh- the chickens actually picked that heart out the other day lol. That was funny. 
Cricket is a hilarious little girl- she’s the last one. There was one more pic that didn’t fit, and a couple I just took of the babies. Or tried to take I should say. They’re fast! 

Edit- _ANNOUNCEMENT_. I know what the black baby is! I figured this out a week ago before the white showed up- she’s a Dominique!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> Doing good, just kinda being a hermit I suppose!  Lots of chickens to care for, finally got some bites about the pairs of bantams since they’re about to start laying, that would be the best thing ever to move some of them out! So that is promising.
> 
> Ummmm yeah really I got nothing. Just hanging around hating that summer is already done. I feel like it just started and i for cheated. I just love it so much and need to live in warmer climes!
> ...


I am happy summer is over! Fall is the best


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Monday: Guitar lesson- tennis- and chill
Tuesday: Beauty and the beast play practice
Wednesday: Nothing at all
Thursday: Group guitar and dinner at nanas
Friday: (Today) typing club and oreos

Yeah, that is my week pretty much. Tomorrow I am going to a corn maze with my cousins if that matters and On Sunday is church and then the Carolina classic fair!!!!!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> Doing good, just kinda being a hermit I suppose!  Lots of chickens to care for, finally got some bites about the pairs of bantams since they’re about to start laying, that would be the best thing ever to move some of them out! So that is promising.
> 
> Ummmm yeah really I got nothing. Just hanging around hating that summer is already done. I feel like it just started and i for cheated. I just love it so much and need to live in warmer climes!
> ...


What kind of Bantams are you selling? Well I am a bit glad it has cooled down instead of the burning sun but summer was definitely nice, winter for me is actually kind of hard. Beautiful pictures and chicks!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> What kind of Bantams are you selling? Well I am a bit glad it has cooled down instead of the burning sun but summer was definitely nice, winter for me is actually kind of hard. Beautiful pictures and chicks!


Thank you! 
I am selling the little OEGB/DUccle crosses from the spring. Cute as heck, would be easy for anyone to add to a flock I think. 

I hate short days and cold in winter. Like- Ummmm yeah hate is as close as I come to a word. That works. Hate it. 
I love spring actually, and summer naturally afterward. Spring is #1 for me.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Thank you!
> I am selling the little OEGB/DUccle crosses from the spring. Cute as heck, would be easy for anyone to add to a flock I think.
> 
> I hate short days and cold in winter. Like- Ummmm yeah hate is as close as I come to a word. That works. Hate it.
> I love spring actually, and summer naturally afterward. Spring is #1 for me.


Did any of your Porcelains become broody and hatch? 
Spring is definitely nice!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Did any of your Porcelains become broody and hatch?
> Spring is definitely nice!


FALL is defiantly nice. But yes I agree


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

OM-Wonderful pictures, but this is kind of scary; would make a great Halloween mask.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> OM-Wonderful pictures, but this is kind of scary; would make a great Halloween mask.
> 
> View attachment 42808


Well yeah now if you actually take a close look it would make a great mask.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

danathome said:


> OM-Wonderful pictures, but this is kind of scary; would make a great Halloween mask.
> 
> View attachment 42808


Yeah, pretty scary...


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

@Overmountain1 how are your hermit crabs? How do I clean out a tank for them that had a turtle in it?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I know that’s why that rooster cracks me up. He looks kinda scary- but he’s the sweetest biggest baby really.  The Teddybird is the one that ‘talks’ sometimes. I can only catch him randomly but it sets me rolling laughing every time- then he’s extra confused. 

Went out to a concert last night- Black Jacket Symphony did all 4 sides of Pink Floyd’s The Wall plus a few other hits last night. Really really cool. If you ever get a chance to see them perform- anything- do it! 
I’m taking my son to see them do The Beatles’ White Album in January. Should be a blast. 

Anyway. That’s it.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> I know that’s why that rooster cracks me up. He looks kinda scary- but he’s the sweetest biggest baby really.  The Teddybird is the one that ‘talks’ sometimes. I can only catch him randomly but it sets me rolling laughing every time- then he’s extra confused.
> 
> Went out to a concert last night- Black Jacket Symphony did all 4 sides of Pink Floyd’s The Wall plus a few other hits last night. Really really cool. If you ever get a chance to see them perform- anything- do it!
> I’m taking my son to see them do The Beatles’ White Album in January. Should be a blast.
> ...


cute!!!!!! The chickens, not the concert. (🤣) How are your hermit crabs?????They really have a vibrant color. How many do u have?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

chickenpersoon said:


> cute!!!!!! The chickens, not the concert. () How are your hermit crabs?????They really have a vibrant color. How many do u have?


I have about 20 crabs total, or I did at last full count. The tiny/small ones are sneaky and change shells often so they’re hard to keep track of without pulling them out of the tank. So I just let them go do their thing mostly. 

Thank you! One of my main goals as a keeper has been enhancing their colors.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I have successfully rehomed at least one pair of my spring babies. She’s coming this week, I think I’m giving her Zero and Little Sister- the last/only two hand raised babies I’m offering. 
She asked about Lilly but we aren’t ready to part with that dork yet, he’s a last to go, or maybe to a really special home. r
She was nervous about a rooster but I think I have her more excited now. Yay! 
Ok now just for all the rest.  I had some interest all at once but now nothing. Gonna repost (again.) I’ll get them gone. 
I already have one large rooster who has decided he likes perching on top on the outside at night. He’s an idiot so I let him. (he’s also the one who is offered to anyone for their freezer…)

Otherwise all is quiet. Rainy.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> I have about 20 crabs total, or I did at last full count. The tiny/small ones are sneaky and change shells often so they’re hard to keep track of without pulling them out of the tank. So I just let them go do their thing mostly.
> 
> Thank you! One of my main goals as a keeper has been enhancing their colors.


wow! 20?! Your dedicated. I only have 3.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yeah, I started adopting, and then adopted a bigger bunch of them that included the strawberry and Indo crabs, and then my friend found us some Ecuadorians. She has 3 more of the Indos for me now but Covid has delayed us meeting. We are 9 hours apart- just far enough to be a real challenge. 
But then I rescued one here and one there from pet stores too- I had I think 25 at one point. Idk. Anyway. Yeah it just sorta happened is my point!


----------

